# Is our puppy fat?



## PorkiePie (Jan 5, 2014)

Our pup is 10 weeks old today. He currently weighs 22 pounds, but he seems a lot larger than our other boy when he was 10 weeks.

Is our pup just big, or is he overweight?


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

PorkiePie said:


> Our pup is 10 weeks old today. He currently weighs 22 pounds, but he seems a lot larger than our other boy when he was 10 weeks.
> 
> Is our pup just big, or is he overweight?


In the pictures he doesn't look too big or overweight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

PorkiePie said:


> Our pup is 10 weeks old today. He currently weighs 22 pounds, but he seems a lot larger than our other boy when he was 10 weeks.
> 
> Is our pup just big, or is he overweight?


If you are questioning his weight it's best to see what your vet says 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't see much of a tuck at all. What and how much are you feeding?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think he could be a little leaner. He should be nice and lean with a waist when viewed from above. You should be able to feel his ribs easily when you touch him with maybe a rib or so showing.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

TBH it's hard to really judge it by these pictures. Maybe post better pictures ? The best person to tell you would be a vet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> I think he could be a little leaner. He should be nice and lean with a waist when viewed from above. You should be able to feel his ribs easily when you touch him with maybe a rib or so showing.


I agree with this, but he looks fine to me.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

How much are you feeding? I was at 1 cup 3x day now at 14 weeks 1 1/4 3x day


----------



## lindalou124 (Jan 23, 2014)

GSDlover143 said:


> In the pictures he doesn't look too big or overweight.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Hi. This is my first time on so I am not sure how to really use yet. But I wanted to comment that your puppy doesn't look fat but mine is close to yours. Mine was born Nov 6th and is 25 lbs. and im not sure how much I should be feeding him and how much water I should be giving him. Should I leave water out at all times? Hmmm









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

lindalou124 said:


> Hi. This is my first time on so I am not sure how to really use yet. But I wanted to comment that your puppy doesn't look fat but mine is close to yours. Mine was born Nov 6th and is 25 lbs. and im not sure how much I should be feeding him and how much water I should be giving him. Should I leave water out at all times? Hmmm
> View attachment 170826
> 
> 
> ...


I leave water out at all times. I dont leave food out because I have a dog that eats all his food and the other dogs food and still wants more if i let him..lol
Look on the directions of your bag of kibble (unless you feed raw and others will have to help you there.) it should list the amount to feed. Every dog food is different. What dog food are you feeding?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I leave water out at all times. I feed twice a day.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You cannot rely on the amounts stated on the bag. It depends on the dog and the activity levels and the brand of food. You need more cups of crappy food than from the higher ends. Over eating is easier from kibble than with raw as the chewing of the raw is more satisfying for them. And also vets' opinions differ a great deal. At the shows they seem to favor a heavier dog than in the working dog world.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

IF the vet tells you he is too skinny then he is probably about right . Both these puppies look a "little" thicker than I would like at that age.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd have to put my hands on him to say whether I think he's fat but....pups can be all over the place at this age. My friend's puppy was over 20lbs at 9 weeks already. He's a fairly tall GSD and now about 85lbs. Contrast that to one of my puppies who was under 10lbs at 8 weeks and is now about 80s, correct size and weight for a mature male. Another friend has a puppy that looked like a bear at 8 weeks but now I think he's in the 70s (if that) and he's going on 3.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking at him from above, he has a little bit of a waist. At 22pounds he is definitely at the high end of average weights for 10 weeks, which is fine. Just keep an eye on him, always make sure he has a waist and you can feel his ribs through a nice layer of fat. It is important to grow your pup slowly as excessive growth and weight can lead to joint issues.


----------

